# Remington the cat driving me crazy!! - Food related?



## Darbs (26 November 2020)

We have had British Shorthairs for over 20 years, so understand them (as much as you can understand a cat!). We currently have a boy and girl, both 13 years old. However over the past few months the male (named Remington) has been on my case, when working at home he is meowing at me and it seems to be food related in that he wants treats or more food. He has Felix Senior wet food and also Purina One available all the time ad lib.

In himself he is happy and healthy, whenever the vets see him they comment that they can't belive he is 13, and he still acts like a kitten, playing with his toys, fighting with his sister etc etc. Toilet habits haven't changed and he's not drinking any more or less than normal.

I do plan to take him to the vet for a check, but I wondered if anybody else has experienced this type of change in behavior in an older cat, possibly related to food?

This is Remington....


----------



## chaps89 (26 November 2020)

He's very handsome.
My old cat was always quite greedy, but the first sign of his thyroid problems was that he became so intense and obsessive almost in his hunt for food, he was ravenous all of the time. This was followed by excessive drinking hence vet visit and diagnosis, he was otherwise we'll in himself for a long while though. It sounds like a sensible idea to take him to the vet to be on the safe side.
Fingers crossed for you that it's just because you're at home more and he's seeking attention though 🤞


----------



## Darbs (26 November 2020)

chaps89 said:



			He's very handsome.
My old cat was always quite greedy, but the first sign of his thyroid problems was that he became so intense and obsessive almost in his hunt for food, he was ravenous all of the time. This was followed by excessive drinking hence vet visit and diagnosis, he was otherwise we'll in himself for a long while though. It sounds like a sensible idea to take him to the vet to be on the safe side.
Fingers crossed for you that it's just because you're at home more and he's seeking attention though 🤞
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, thanks, I'll certainly take him, but the experinces of others are useful. Cheers


----------



## DirectorFury (26 November 2020)

My mums boy cat went like this at the same age and it was the first sign of thyroid problems for him. He started losing weight shortly after and then had the diagnosis. Vet check sounds like a very good idea .


----------



## Lindylouanne (26 November 2020)

Remington is magnificent, such a handsome boy but then I’m biased 🤣

I have two older British shorthairs (sisters Bluebelle and Sparkle, both rescues) and the 15 year old does nothing but meow at me now. She is absolutely fine, not hungry but has got the feline equivalent of dementia and doesn’t remember I’ve just fed her. My old silver tabby that I lost in May at 17 was exactly the same and I think it’s just something that happens as they get older. Neither had/have thyroid problems and in Holly’s case her yearly bloods were of a cat 7 years younger right up until she passed away.


----------



## Darbs (26 November 2020)

DirectorFury said:



			My mums boy cat went like this at the same age and it was the first sign of thyroid problems for him. He started losing weight shortly after and then had the diagnosis. Vet check sounds like a very good idea .
		
Click to expand...

Yep, agreed. It sounds like this could be the early stages as there is no weight loss at the moment, but there is definitley a subtle change in behavior.

He's booked into the vet at 09:30 tomorrow morning, I'll update on the outcome.


----------



## Rosemary28 (26 November 2020)

Our old lady started to do that, she had thyroid problems and feline dementia so she didn't know she had eaten. She lived to be 18 though, and only got really bad in the last six months.


----------



## Darbs (26 November 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Remington is magnificent, such a handsome boy but then I’m biased 🤣

I have two older British shorthairs (sisters Bluebelle and Sparkle, both rescues) and the 15 year old does nothing but meow at me now. She is absolutely fine, not hungry but has got the feline equivalent of dementia and doesn’t remember I’ve just fed her. My old silver tabby that I lost in May at 17 was exactly the same and I think it’s just something that happens as they get older. Neither had/have thyroid problems and in Holly’s case her yearly bloods were of a cat 7 years younger right up until she passed away.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yours look great. I agree that it could be normal ageing, and we do have ours checked regularly so its not something thats been building for years, but he's off to the vet tomorrow. He'll like that...not!


----------



## Darbs (27 November 2020)

UPDATE: Remington went to the vet at 09:30 this morning, he had his thyroid checked and bloods taken for kidney, liver etc, he is perfectly healthy and the blood results were excellent, plus he has actually gained some weight since he last went. 

This means the diagnosis is that he is medically confirmed as 'A pain in the butt'.

I asked the vet whether I should explore different foods or some other way, and the vet said he wouldn't. It seems that I may just have to play with him more! (I did say he was a big kitten!!)


----------



## NinjaPony (27 November 2020)

Love the diagnosis! Maybe try a grain free food that is higher in protein to keep him feeling fuller? Could also try a puzzle feeder with a handful of dry food to occupy him.


----------



## Darbs (27 November 2020)

NinjaPony said:



			Love the diagnosis! Maybe try a grain free food that is higher in protein to keep him feeling fuller? Could also try a puzzle feeder with a handful of dry food to occupy him.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, good idea. He is a great cat, everyone adores him he has the lovliest character and really is a 13 year old kitten, so I will happily put some effort into keeping him a happy lad. (We seem to attract this type as this description also sums our horse up too!)


----------



## chaps89 (27 November 2020)

Well that's the best kind of diagnosis! Thanks for updating


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 November 2020)

Glad all was well with Remington at the vets this morning. You have been very remiss though, you can’t tell us you have two cats and not provide photographic evidence of her 😁


----------



## Darbs (27 November 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Glad all was well with Remington at the vets this morning. You have been very remiss though, you can’t tell us you have two cats and not provide photographic evidence of her 😁
		
Click to expand...

Yes, very true, apologies, here they both are! (Don't be fooled by the first photo, it may look cute but he was about to give her a pasting!!)


----------



## Lindylouanne (27 November 2020)

Thank you, I love her markings.


----------



## julesjoy (27 November 2020)

Gosh, I've always had moggies but Remington is very handsome and makes me want a posh cat at some point!


----------



## Darbs (27 November 2020)

Lindylouanne said:



			Thank you, I love her markings.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, when she was younger they were much more pronounced, but have faded with age.


----------



## Darbs (27 November 2020)

julesjoy said:



			Gosh, I've always had moggies but Remington is very handsome and makes me want a posh cat at some point!
		
Click to expand...

Ha, I don't see them as posh, (we certainly aren't!), they are just as bonkers as all other cats! We had British Blues because one of my wifes colleagues bred them 20 years ago and we saw a photo of a boy that she had, so bought him and his sister and have never looked back!!


----------



## BeckyFlowers (27 November 2020)

Omg they're so lovely! And that's great news with the diagnosis 👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (27 November 2020)

Love the diagnosis! 😅

Glad all well though.


----------



## WandaMare (27 November 2020)

Their faces are so expressive, gorgeous. I love the picture of them lying on 'their' piece of cardboard


----------



## Shady (27 November 2020)

Beautiful cats Darbs and i'm glad the diagnosis was good ! 
I'm saving a space in my cat family for another British as they are such wonderful cats and always end up the boss, even though they don't really do anything !


----------



## Darbs (30 November 2020)

AlexanderMac said:



			Omg, I have had a really bad experience with British cats. I don't know wy, but we've got 2 of them, they were from the same mother and it was a total nightmare, the cats were queens in our house, not us
		
Click to expand...

Wow, our experience has been quite the opposite, we've had 4 and they have been first class. What issues did you have?


----------

